# My 2010 Holden Cruze CD on 20's



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

nice rims bud


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

What manufacturer makes those? I would love a set of those on my black Cruze! I'm surprised you found the right lug pattern, lol. The Holden still has the 5x105 pattern, right?


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Welcome! Great first post. Our new guys/gals seem to be on a roll in this area. Also you should look into a COTM submission!


----------



## dimples (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks guys - boats4life, sorry mate i have no idea what the stud pattern is - thou i know they were odd coz they had to order them in - id imagine the stud pattern would be the same :\


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

Very Nice..:th_dblthumb2:

I thought the CD 2.0L diesels had the bigger bolt pattern due to the torque or is yours the 1.8L ?

Yeap..Here's the answer..

Bolt Pattern?


----------



## dimples (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah diesel and petrols are different - mines the 1.8


----------

